# IJN 1/48 Komatsu Bulldozer



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I built this nice little kit from Tamiya for a change. Still painting it and I haven't started weathering yet but I thought I would put up a photo of the almost built kit for anyone interested in getting it.

Lots of detail, great fit. Almost n puttying. I just had to fill in the back of the headlights (which aren't shown). Took about half a day to assemble.

I may end up using it in a diorama with the still unmade Shinden kit I have waiting in the stash.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Here is an update of the bulldozer. Much of the painting is done. I just want to do some touchups and flesh shading on the driver. And I either need to find the IJN insigna which came with the kit that goes on the grill or make up a new one.


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

Xenodyssey,
Nice work:thumbsup: - I enjoyed looking at your pictures. I passed on this kit the last time I was at my local hobbyshop - I might need to rethink about buying it. 
Great subject by Tamiya. Could you post a few close-ups of the driver?


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I've always wanted to do a model of a bulldozer. The AMT kit, when it was available was always too expensive. THis was just right and doesn't take up much shelf space.

You know, I think everyone should take macro photos of their kits. I can see a lot of touchup work needed for the driver! Before he was painted you could actually tell he had asian features. And there are laces in his shoes and what looks like a singlet under his shirt. Really nice detail for such a small figure.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Looking good with this colour scheme, and well-weathered. Remember to put track marks in the sand behind the bulldozer!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks. There are track marks in the sand. They just don't show. The photo was taken on my driveway. Lots of sand around here, the last rain left that patch behind on the concrete with a nice rippled texture to it so I thought I'd use it for the photos.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice job


----------

